# What primer would you use...spraying stained wood



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

I will be spraying doors and trim that is dark stained wood (white semi gloss finish). What primer would you guys recommend and any tips on prep/spraying. The doors are slabs. I will be using Pittsburgh for the rest of the project, so a Pittsburgh product or otherwise would be fine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know PPG that well.

But I'd get a primer that both sticks to the door good, and makes that dark stained stuff go bye-bye.

If you find yourself over your head, you could hire a pro too. But that might eat up your profits, I have no idea.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to use some PPG..not even sure where to get it now.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

I know whenever I ask a question, and TJ's the first responder, I kinda cringe when I open the thread back up.

..but that's part of the deal.

Either ask in open forum, and take your chances on a nice guy (like me) replying... or try using the search function.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I would use a pigmented shellac ... Like original kilz should cover , bond and sand pretty easily


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I used to use some PPG..not even sure where to get it now.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> ...


Huh? You know I'm your teddybear.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Zinsser Cover Stain. Sand well first...x15-x17 tip....don't thin.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes I take on the self appointed role of forum pittbull. I know most here don't wanna be the ahole, I fill that niche, just to make it easier on everybody else. Youre welcome.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AbsolutePainting said:


> Zinsser Cover Stain. Sand well first...x15-x17 tip....don't thin.


Great choice pilgrim, however thats not ppg


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Huh? You know I'm your teddybear.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

"...a Pittsburgh product or otherwise would be fine.". PPG: Sealgrip, latex, universal primer. Sand a vac first.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

pinchegordo said:


> I would use a pigmented shellac ... Like original kilz should cover , bond and sand pretty easily


Best suggestion so far. I have seen coverstain fail adhesion tests over stained trim work. It happened in my own home in fact, good thing I could tell the HO to pound sand.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Try Zinsser shellac primer. If it doesn't do the job, nothing will.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had some painters claim BIN is too brittle and is more prone to chipping on trim compared to oil primer. Any thoughts?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It is brittle. However your topcoat protects it.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have had some painters claim BIN is too brittle and is more prone to chipping on trim compared to oil primer. Any thoughts?


That would be the case in my world. Its an awesome primer but it does have that chip factor. Coverstain is what I would use after roughing it up a bit.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zinsser CoverStain oil-base, shoot it stock. Latex suggestion for best chance at adhesion would be 1-2-3 but it needs days for cure time even tho it dries fast.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am going to use xim uma primer on my next project like this.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I should try xim. Never used it. My first choice would have been coverstain. Sand the piss out of it. A deglosser maybe. Wilbond perhaps.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd go with Vista Paint Carefree Prime-ZALL


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'd go with Vista Paint Carefree Prime-ZALL


So it blocks tannins?

How about smoke or water stains?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I did a church this summer that had dark trim and doors. Fill any nicks or nail holes with crackshot, light scuff sand, clean, coverstain, 2 coats PPG Manor Hall semi-gloss. Thin both coats just a little for a better finished look when using Manor Hall.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> So it blocks tannins?
> 
> How about smoke or water stains?





> Interior and exterior woods including redwood and cedar.
> One coat of Carefree Prime-Zall will stop tannin bleed.
> Carefree Prime-ZALL is a great sealer and stain blocker
> for use on interior stains such as smoke and water damage.
> ...


http://www.vistapaint.com/system/product_pi_sheets/88/original/8000.pdf?1285783227http://www.coatingsworld.com/issues/2010-10/view_products/vista-paint-launches-prime-zall-/


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> http://www.vistapaint.com/system/product_pi_sheets/88/original/8000.pdf?1285783227



Does that really work? I have yet to find a water product that will block these types of stains even though they say they do.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Tried it, works


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

cool - will give it a shot, just gotta find where the nearest vista store is.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Worst case takes 2 coats.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am going to use xim uma primer on my next project like this.


Let us know. We just did a round of bonding primers test last month. The final two winners were XIM Prime Start and Zinsser 1-2-3. UMA was not in that roundup.

1-2-3 stuck the best and leveled out to near brushless finish but ALL bonding primers effectiveness come with days of dry time. We were able to peel paint easily even after 48hrs but by 72 hours they were much more difficult to peel and scratch. Can you scratch 1-2-3 off? Yes. All of them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Tried it, works


Don't think Vista distributes in the Midwest...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just did a brief adhesion test between finish coats of Aura, Graham, and Behr Ultra. After 5 days, they were all stuck similarly well but the Graham was stuck as well the next day as the others were after a week. Once that stuff dries, it is stuck about as well as it ever will be.


----------

